# Bester hecht köder



## Dennis_Hunter (5. Januar 2011)

*Mit was fängt man ein hecht am besten?|uhoh:*​


----------



## Domi_Hunter (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*

Also Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner, und Köderfische tun´s ganz gut.

Petri mein Guter! ;D


----------



## mxchxhl (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*

für mich war letztes jahr der top hechtköder der myran-spinner! is aber von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich, dir bleibt kaum was anderes übrig als ne kleine köderauswahl zu haben und es auszuprobieren!
mfg


----------



## Zepfi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*

Es gibt keinen besten Hechtköder!!!! Kommt immer auf die Jahreszeit, den See, Wetter, Angler etc. an. In manchen Seen fängt man am besten auf Gummi in manchen sind Wobbler top manchmal beißen sie Wochenlang nur auf Köderifsch.......
Man kann es eigendlich nie so genau sagen. Wenn du mit dem Raubfischangeln anfängst fragst am besten mal Vereinsmitglieder  was gute Köder an dem jeweiligen Wasser sind. Anfangs würd ich mal Blinker und Spinner verwenden weil die einfach am anfang am leichtesten zu fischen sind oder du probierst es mal mit Ansitzfischen mit totem Köderfisch an ner Pose.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*

Das kommt ganz darauf an, aus welcher Seite du das siehst.

Aus meiner Erfahrung, ohne jetzt auf das Gewässer/Wetter/Jahreszeit zu achten:

- "Big S" Wobbler von Shakespeare
- "Indianerwobbler" von DAM
- "Zam -Wobbler" von Zalt

- "Effzett" Blinker von DAM oder Balzer
- "Mepps" in Größe 4, Kupfer oder Messingfarben.

Das sind Köder die schon vor 30 Jahren Hechte gefangen haben und es heute auch immer noch machen.


----------



## Evil Deeds (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*

Dennis_Hunter... das thema hast du gestern schon gestartet.. und warum startest du es heute wieder neu?


----------



## Brummel (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*

Hallo Dennis_Hunter (schicker Nick für jemanden der nicht weiß welche Nahrung seine Beute bevorzugt#6),

bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig ob Du die Frage ernst meinst oder nur schreibst um den Post-Zähler hochzutreiben|kopfkrat, ich gehe mal vom ersteren aus.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde gibts keinen "allgemein besten" Köder für Hechte, frage am besten bekannte Angler die am jeweiligen Gewässer auf Hechte angeln womit diese Erfolg haben. Ansonsten hilft eigentlich nur Ausprobieren, bei Kunstködern die Köderführung verändern und vor allem ist es nicht verkehrt die Grundstruktur des Gewässers zu kennen.
In letzter Zeit setze ich zum Beispiel in einem See hier in der Nähe, in dem die letzten 10 Jahre hauptsächlich mit totem Köderfisch gut gefangen wurde einen "Effzett"-Blinker ein, irgendwie scheinen die Hechte vergessen zu haben daß die Sache einen Haken hat und beißen wie irre drauf:m.

Gruß Torsten|wavey:


----------



## Dennis_Hunter (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz darauf an, aus welcher Seite du das siehst.
> 
> Aus meiner Erfahrung, ohne jetzt auf das Gewässer/Wetter/Jahreszeit zu achten:
> 
> ...


Gut dann werd ich mal mehr mit meinem effzett fischen mal schaun ob sie beissen#6


----------



## Dennis_Hunter (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*



Brummel schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis_Hunter (schicker Nick für jemanden der nicht weiß welche Nahrung seine Beute bevorzugt#6),
> 
> bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig ob Du die Frage ernst meinst oder nur schreibst um den Post-Zähler hochzutreiben|kopfkrat, ich gehe mal vom ersteren aus.
> 
> ...


Das mit dem friedfisch war doch nur spass |jump:


----------



## Dennis_Hunter (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*



Evil Deeds schrieb:


> Dennis_Hunter... das thema hast du gestern schon gestartet.. und warum startest du es heute wieder neu?


Das ist das von gestern aber egal...


----------



## Brummel (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*

Hi Dennis#h,

will ja nicht nerven, aber auf welcher Aussage von mir beruht dieser Lachkrampf;+:q

Zitat:  Das mit dem friedfisch war doch nur spass |jump:


Gruß Torsten|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*

Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker,und und und 

Zum Blinker: Ich habe leztes Jahr die meisten Hechte auf Blinker gefangen die flach und dünn sind


----------



## AlexZander01 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*

in kleinen kanälen gehen tandemspinner auch gut.hatte schon sehr gute bisse damit.in größeren kanälen macht das aber keinen sinn von seen gar abgesehen


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*

Für mich war leztes Jahr der Topköder ein Pikko Landa Blinker 

Gruss Marvin


----------



## Jamiewolf (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bester hecht köder*

Huhu habt ihr einen link montagen wo man sich informieren kann uber hecht montagen


----------

